# No Trespass Order



## kparr15 (Feb 27, 2008)

I need some advice. So I used to work with this woman who I didn't get along with.. she threatened me on a few occasions and eventually got transfered and quit. She is the aggressor. Anyways long story short after repeated trips to the local police they recommended first getting a no trespass order issued from my work. The store I work at does not own the plaza. If a no trespass order were issued would she be banned from only the store or the parking lot too? If not the parking lot do you think the owner of the plaza would issue such an order or would i need a restraining order? Because she tried to lore me outside pretending to be from AAA and I needed to move my car (she's not the brightest crayon in the box.. I'm not that dumb) so clearly she knows that there are limitations to the store's liability. This has been the most frusterating situation.. I'm a 22 yr old college student and she is 43 with kids my age! She is legit psycho... she followed my car last night until i pulled into the police station! Please help!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

At MY mall........................

HERE WE GO AGAIN.

Honestly your best course of action is to ask Kevin. He is an auxiliary at a mall.

kyriakos[email protected]

Hope this helps. Please protect yourself. I know what it's like to be stalked by women of ALL ages but the older ones CERTAINLY are the worst. Take care.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

:l::l::l::l:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

You guys are so mean!!!!

http://masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?p=264963#post264963


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Isn't kparr15 a woman herself?? 
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48407
(page 3)

LMAO NE!!! That's excellent!!


----------

